# My Babe is the BEST!!!



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

It's not just my word for it. Two of my sons think she is a good woman as well.

Here's to you baby!


----------



## Highland (May 10, 2002)

Pleased to hear this! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Very exciting and your kids know best, so good luck and congratulations on your new honey.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Farmer Willy said:


> It's not just my word for it. Two of my sons think she is a good woman as well.
> 
> Here's to you baby!


I forgot to ask..do we know this gal?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

How Sweet!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

bostonlesley said:


> I forgot to ask..do we know this gal?


Yeah, do we know her, is she from your area, how did you two meet? Yes we are girls and yes we want to know all the details.:angel:

And yes, we are all excited you have found someone. I knew you would. You have lost a lot in your life, but it didn't make you bitter. Instead you rose above and started living life again. For that I am proud of you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

cindilu said:


> Yeah, do we know her, is she from your area, how did you two meet? Yes we are girls and yes we want to know all the details.:angel:
> 
> And yes, we are all excited you have found someone. I knew you would. You have lost a lot in your life, but it didn't make you bitter. Instead you rose above and started living life again. For that I am proud of you.


No..no...LOL..It's not me !!!!! Oh dear..honest..cross my heart, etc..I thought that since he posted as if she'd read it, perhaps it's someone on ST...LOL..truly not me..


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

bostonlesley said:


> No..no...LOL..It's not me !!!!! Oh dear..honest..cross my heart, etc..I thought that since he posted as if she'd read it, perhaps it's someone on ST...LOL..truly not me..


Oh no, I knew it wasn't you, lol. Sorry if by tagging your post that I was leading someone to believe it was you, that was not my intention. 

I was just seconding what you asked, if it was someone on here. Sorry for the confusion Lesley.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Actually Lesley you're smiley had me thinking it was you too. LOL

Couple that with your thread of love songs and I'm guilty of jumping to conclusions.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

 Oh. My. Goodness. 

:donut:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

ROFLOL...


an' de ********? He ain't sayin' nuffin.

(except I've never even met the OP)..


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Let's see, how to answer all of these questions. 
thank you
thank you 
thank you
maybe you do, I'm not sure
thank you
maybe you do, I'm not sure. She is from the same state. We met online. Thank you.
It's not you Lesley, relax.
You're correct, it isn't Lesley [but didn't she back pedal. Crawdads don't swim that fast ]
I'm sure the smiley face just meant she was happy for me.
Goodness? You betcha. and cute.
Oh, he's sayin'-----twice blessed in life. 

I think that's got everything covered.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ya say 2 of your kids like her. What about the other 12? LOL.

Just kidding. Good luck to you. I envy you, SO FAR. Wish I had onna those GOODUNS


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I have a pretty good idea who she is and, yes, she is one of the best.

I'm happy for y'all.

:donut:


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

A very very smart man. I wouldn't have answered that question either considering the track record on here.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hmmmm. The plot thickens. 

I do love a good mystery.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Well Bill, I got no credit for this one. It just kinda happened and took roots of its own. Funny how things like that can work out. Completely unexpected and completely awsome.
Not 12 though, only 4. The others will get their chance as circumstances allow. I'm betting my oldest son will like her as well. I can't guess how my daughter will feel.

She is absolutely one of the best. Cute, smart, funny and knows her way around a farm. Got a spine of steel and don't take carp from anyone. 
Oh yea, mighty fine cook as well.

She's a keeper, no doubt, even with that mayonaise thing of hers. (Love ya anyways babe)


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I have a pretty good idea who she is and, yes, she is one of the best.
> 
> ...


I think I know who she is too!! I agree one of the best if it is who I think it is!!


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Not sure who you are thinking of, but I can agree she is one of the best. A good heart and a caring person. It makes for a great combination. 

She makes me, as she put it: twitterpated


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

So our only clues are she lives in the same state and has an affinity for mayo. 

Where's Hercule Poirot when you need him. LOL


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh, alright. She does come to visit this site on occasion. I spose I can spill that much. Cute, smart, funny, smells good and prefers mayo to Miracle Whip [and don't ya'll hold that against her].


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, so what state did you say you lived in again? Hints, clues, we love them all.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

If it is who I'm thinking it is (which I don't know I just have a feeling) I know everyone here would be ecstatic for you both!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

We need to do a poll: Mayonnaise or Miracle Whip, lol.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Happy days to both of you!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its elementary my dears. Hes got to have givin his residence in some of his posts.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Now where did I put that deerstalker cap and meerschaum pipe?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

Tommyice said:


> Now where did I put that deerstalker cap and meerschaum pipe?


I already did a site search for "miracle whip"...ROFLOL.....


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

LOL Lesley. I did one for Mayo.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness, you two girls crack me up, LOL. Thanks for making my morning. :happy:


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I live in Ky. As for who this wonderful woman is, well, that would almost be like kissing and telling and not right to go throwing someones name around in a public forum. I wouldn't risk hurtin her feelings or embarassing her. Suffice to say she is as wonderful as I've said, and that somehow I've managed to interest her as well.

Bottom line is I found someone with the same interests and outlook. She makes me smile when I think about her during the day and when she shoots me that coy little sideways look I'm about helpless.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

FW, good for you.  Resist at all cost disclosing the details of your relationship in the open forum. I am a comparative newb here, but even I have seen the consequences of doing so. I hope your new relationship brings you both every happiness!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

I only know one Kentucky lady who posts here.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Farmer Willy said:


> I live in Ky. As for who this wonderful woman is, well, that would almost be like kissing and telling and not right to go throwing someones name around in a public forum. I wouldn't risk hurtin her feelings or embarassing her. Suffice to say she is as wonderful as I've said, and that somehow I've managed to interest her as well.
> 
> Bottom line is I found someone with the same interests and outlook. She makes me smile when I think about her during the day and when she shoots me that coy little sideways look I'm about helpless.


Okay, I will play along as well. I do like the idea of kissing and not telling, kinda like the two of yous little secret that only you get to be in on. I can be down with that, lol. :gossip:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Well that blows my theory out of the water. Shows what I think I know. Congratulations to the both of you though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

oh, wait..TWO women from Kentucky post here..LOL..


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

bostonlesley said:


> I only know one Kentucky lady who posts here.


It is not me darn it all lol. I know two other KY ladies that post here both are very nice. I am pretty sure I know who it is and gee darn it all I wish I had known someone so nice (a man even) was so close. Should be a law that everyone should have their state posted on here lol.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Farmer Willy,

Congratulations on adding enjoyment to your life.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Well I've gone and done it now. After all of these years trying to warn folks away from Ky, word is getting out that there are fine women here. Before you know it folks will be moving in from Kansas, Alasker and North Calinky an they'll all be a tryin to find them a good Ky woman too. Should've known to keep my cake hole shut. 
Won't nobody in the entire state trust me with knowin a good fishin hole, a hot deer stand or the biggest 'sang patch this side a big Sandy what with me lettin' the entire world know about Ky women. Sorry fellas. She just had me under a spell or somethin. Tweren't my fault.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm not to far from Big Sandy...any more good men up that a way?


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

tambo said:


> I'm not to far from Big Sandy...any more good men up that a way?


Well course there is, this is Ky we're talkin about.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think I dated a big girl once with that name


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Good men and horses. Gotta go visit the travel agent now. LOL

I wish you and your lady (keep her secret now) all the happiness in the world.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

I know who it is too..and a fine woman she is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wishing both of you more happiness every day


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I would like to go on record stating:

"I did not divulge the identity of the lady in question" 

[I really think it would sound better if I could do a good Slick Willy Clinton impression]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I still don't know the lady in question and I am getting pretty darned close to putting together my mayo vs miracle whip poll. LOL, nah, I wouldn't do that but it sure is tempting, lol. 

Enjoy your new love, you sure do deserve it and I am really happy for the both of ya.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a pretty good guess who it is but won't mention any names incase I'm not right then it keeps me from having to admit I was wrong in publicLOL


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I told her I wasn't going to blow her cover as a persons privacy is something special. I do know some have pm'd her and as they've stated, she is a good one. Just confirms that me and my sons have good taste in some things.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm so lost here, but I'm happy for both of the people I don't know!!! (LOL!)

~ST


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Miracle Whip is horrible


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey, Neil Diamond was singin' abouy a Kentucky Woman years ago...


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, this thread made 50 posts before the first snark---not too bad for a two page thread.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

FINALLY. Something SG and me agree on. When was the last century that happened in? lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Did I miss the snarky comment??? I don't see one. :shrug:


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I have no clue who the lady is but I am happy that you are happy so congratulations on your happiness!

and I agree with Shygal, Miracle Whip is some more nasty stuff..nothing beats real mayonnaise (with all the calories, eggs, and cholesterol lol)


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dont like Mayo either. Bread spread, Or, as I used to cal it, Bed spread is all I like


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

I have not seen any reply that I'd call "snarky"..

I love Miracle Whip ..LOL...:clap:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Regarding the white stuff: I prefer Miracle Whip, but will take either.

I am a mustard girl actually, yet it's all mute point.

Farmer Willy's babe is the BEST .... THAT'S the point.

:donut:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Where is the snark? It cant be the miracle whip post I made


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Yay, mustard... golden, gray er plain ol' yeller!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Shygal said:


> Where is the snark? It cant be the miracle whip post I made


:donut:

Oh yes it can!!!!!!! 

lolololol

We are such a goofy group of good people.

I love us.

:donut:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I'd rather have Miracle Whip too.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't handle Miracle Whip. Too sweet. I prefer mustard anyway.

~ST


----------

